# Wow! Whats going on?



## zumama (Jun 27, 2010)

I am not sure what is going on. Yesterday and last night was pretty rough. Talked to a lawyer. Some of what he said made very good sence and then some of the things he said didnt lay so well. I was realy struggleing. Spent a lot of last night in tears and being very angry.
Then this morning something inside me just said,Let go. I went out of the house and faced the world. I smiled at people and they smiled back. Suddenly I feel liter and confident that this is going to work out however it is suposed to. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason. Now I just have to figure out what it is that I am suposed to do with all of this.I am far from being OK. I dont know how long I can hang on to this feeling but it sure beats the alterative. Maybe this is all part of this crazy rollercoaster of emotions I have been riding. Maybe I'll crash in 5 minutes. But right now I am just going to breath and try to recharge my batteries.
Is there anyone else who has experienced this kind of second wind and did it last?


----------



## NotJustMe (Jun 24, 2010)

zumama said:


> I am not sure what is going on. Yesterday and last night was pretty rough. Talked to a lawyer. Some of what he said made very good sence and then some of the things he said didnt lay so well. I was realy struggleing. Spent a lot of last night in tears and being very angry.
> Then this morning something inside me just said,Let go. I went out of the house and faced the world. I smiled at people and they smiled back. Suddenly I feel liter and confident that this is going to work out however it is suposed to. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason. Now I just have to figure out what it is that I am suposed to do with all of this.I am far from being OK. I dont know how long I can hang on to this feeling but it sure beats the alterative. Maybe this is all part of this crazy rollercoaster of emotions I have been riding. Maybe I'll crash in 5 minutes. But right now I am just going to breath and try to recharge my batteries.
> Is there anyone else who has experienced this kind of second wind and did it last?


I did, and no it didn't. It really is going to be a time of personal ups and downs. I've found that planning for both the highs and the lows helps me quite a bit. It really is best to just think of yourself as a borderline manic/depressive while you go through this, and plan accordingly.


----------



## zumama (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep. I am getting it. But at least it lasted long enough to get a little work done and get some food in the house. Some things that have been very ignored lately


----------



## MrRomantic (Jun 14, 2010)

Happiness is a personal decision that is up to you to choose. If you feel good, don't feel guilty. I agree that everything happens for a reason. You'll come out of all this just fine. You'll have learned a lot and hopefully find someone better for you. Then you'll look back and wonder why you let it bother you so much.


----------

